# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 > Pathfinder Primal Disciple

## the_archduke

I am having a hard time figuring out what the Primal Disciple's recovery method means.

From the SRD
"In order for the primal disciple to recover maneuvers, she must draw on the strength of her ancestors as a full- round action. When she does so, she recovers a number of expended maneuvers equal to her primal disciple initiation modifier (minimum 2), regains one round of rage, and if she is fatigued as a result of her rage class feature, she can make a Fortitude save (DC 10 + the number of rounds the fatigue would last). "

If she is fatigued, she can make a fort save... to what?  Is it required for the recovery to be successful?  Is there something missing at the end?

----------


## Elricaltovilla

To not become fatigued (Pg. 38 Path of War: Expanded).  Unfortunately it looks like the PFSRD did not fully copy the text from the archetype.

The recovery gives you extra rage rounds and gives you a chance to end the fatigue from being enraged, which allows you to rage more frequently.

----------


## the_archduke

Thanks, that is what I hoped

----------


## Nielspeterdejon

> To not become fatigued (Pg. 38 Path of War: Expanded).  Unfortunately it looks like the PFSRD did not fully copy the text from the archetype.
> 
> The recovery gives you extra rage rounds and gives you a chance to end the fatigue from being enraged, which allows you to rage more frequently.


Sorry for the late comment, but that is actually pretty cool! But can she only use this in combat? Because otherwise she could rage indefinitely. And if so, where was that written?

----------


## Rynjin

> Sorry for the late comment, but that is actually pretty cool! But can she only use this in combat? Because otherwise she could rage indefinitely. And if so, where was that written?


Having all class features be "per encounter" rather than "per day" is pretty much the driving design philosophy behind all Path of War material.

----------


## flat_footed

*The Fullmetal Mod*: Thread Necromancy is a forbidden art.

----------

